# The Minnesota Garden Railway Society (MGRS)



## DoctorZ (Jul 26, 2013)

We have a great G-Scale club here in Minnesota, which includes a totally free Public Layout open all year around for anyone who wants to drop by and see it. Yep, we run the trains even in the snow! Our members host Open Houses almost every weekend from May through October, and we have a monthly Newsletter each member receives. You can check out our web site here: http://www.mgrs.org/MGRS/Home.html

Our YouTube Page here:
http://www.youtube.com/user/MGRSClub

And most recently we were featured in the News on one of our local TV stations! Here's the link to that broadcast archive:
http://minnesota.cbslocal.com/2013/07/04/landscaping-collective-builds-backyard-railway-gardens/

If you have a Garden Railroad layout in Minnesota, or are just interested in Large Scale Trains, I urge you to join if you haven't already.


----------



## DoctorZ (Jul 26, 2013)

I uploaded a video of perhaps Minnesota's largest garden railroad layout today. You can watch the video here: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xXXErSlfjmA


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

I am from Wayzata originally (Deephaven). I remember that station in town very well. Gorgeous building on the shore of Lake Minnetonka. Did not know the GRS was in there. Will definitely stop by on the next visit home.


Thanks, Bob


----------



## NickSteam (Feb 18, 2016)

I know this is an old thread, but the website no longer works. Is there a new site?


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

Nick-

I'm apart of the MGRS club, I know they are working on a new website not sure if it's related to that. I emailed the club president to see if she can provide any further info.


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

Here's the new link Nick 

http://mgrs.strikingly.com/


----------



## NickSteam (Feb 18, 2016)

Thank You Eric! Do you know if anyone in the club runs O or G Gauge live steam? Trying to find someone near me to steam up with...


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

Not that I know of. I will email Sue (club President) and ask for you.


----------



## NickSteam (Feb 18, 2016)

Thank you for taking the time to do that Eric, Very much appreciated!


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

No problem Nick. Our club President isn't aware of anyone with live steam, but she'll ask in the March newsletter. Will let you know if I hear anything.


----------



## NickSteam (Feb 18, 2016)

Thanks again Eric!


----------



## cephius (Jan 10, 2008)

Nick,

The Fifulks from White Bear Lake are members who have live steam engines.


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

Nick-

Have info to share with you if you want to send me a private message.


----------



## boilingwater (Jan 27, 2010)

Nick,

If you want to come to Wisconsin, there are also a small number of us who run live steamers. I am in Madison, but there are a few her and in Milwaukee. We are likely to have a steamup at my place sometime in May....I hope!

Sam


----------



## NickSteam (Feb 18, 2016)

I will have to keep that in mind Sam, and Eric, you have a pm...

Thanks everyone for your help so far!


----------



## Paulmeisel (Jun 29, 2016)

*Garden railwoad for sale*

I tried to join but the web site wouldn't come up for me. I purchased over $1000 worth of G gauge stuff (a train set and tons of track and other accessories), but never got around to making my garden railroad. All top quality German made LGB stuff. I want to sell everything for ($395). If interested, please contact me. Everything is new, most items are still in their boxes. [email protected]


----------



## cephius (Jan 10, 2008)

Paul,
I forwarded your posting to the MGRS president Sue. She may contact you.


----------

